# Strawberry's and Cream - warning Porsche content included!



## JamesR

got a bit bored of the LM's on the TT with every man and his dog and dogs dog running them on everything from seats to vw's so my wheel of choice

i know they arent going to be everyones cup of tea but thats the joy of what we do!

Genuine BBS Porsche GT3 2 piece wheels 7.5J front 10J rear























































my fav!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Wouldn't be my choice, but do look nice on that cream TT. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ecko2702

Yes please! They look awesome! 8) Too bad they more than likely cost more than my car is worth. Your interior is red isn't it? They go so well together


----------



## JamesR

they are very much marmite but i love them and they match the red leather perfectly!

the inner barrels are painted cream to match the paint , faces red to match the leather and the lips are polished with titanium bolts


----------



## qs950

stunning - and no doubt unique


----------



## JamesR

thanks luap


----------



## SAJ77

Your car looks superb fella - very different BUT still remaining cool, top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Saj


----------



## JamesR

cheers saj thats the intended look with the car


----------



## conlechi

James,
didn't think i would like them when i read the description BUT they look really gooooood 8) ,they really suit your car 8)

would love to see them in the flesh/metal :roll: are you coming along to the South wales meet next weekend ?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=165392

Mark


----------



## Tim G

Well done for doing something unique  I like, although having a big stretch on the back and no stretch on the front is a minor fail?


----------



## JamesR

you find me a 18" tyre will stretch overa7.5 rim il change them lol


----------



## Tim G

JamesR said:


> you find me a 18" tyre will stretch overa7.5 rim il change them lol


Fair point!


----------



## welshgar

Sweeeeeet as fella :wink:


----------



## donss

Stunning. Pure & simple.


----------



## JamesR

thanks guys


----------



## Charlie

Nice to see something a bit different - I totally agree with the LM comment, they are a great wheel, but have become too easily obtainable with cheap reps everywhere.

Charlie


----------



## zakkiaz

Look really good I like!   8)


----------



## T3RBO

How did I miss this thread!

Those wheels do really suit the cream exterior and red interior... love it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## JamesR

cheers guys! had some bad luck with the car ! someone tried to pinch the wheels realised i had locking wheel nuts and decided to undo the bolts holding the rim and face together!! cheeky C**TS!! 17 missing in total


----------



## Charlie

JamesR said:


> cheers guys! had some bad luck with the car ! someone tried to pinch the wheels realised i had locking wheel nuts and decided to undo the bolts holding the rim and face together!! cheeky C**TS!! 17 missing in total


A-Holes :-( that's the problem with having nice things [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## Gone

Wouldn't have the balls to drive that myself but I do like, very different and looks 8)


----------



## loveturbopower

Not gona lie!!!

I love that!! The cream with the wheels goes perfectly in my opinion!!!

Good Work!


----------



## JamesR

badyaker said:


> Wouldn't have the balls to drive that myself but I do like, very different and looks 8)


why not? its only a car although it does attract attention haha


----------



## jamal

sorry to bump a old thread

Was going through my old archives
these wheels were stolen off my TT from a insurance yard when the car got hit years ago 
I do miss the candy red centres 
Atleast they are being used :wink: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ian222

That was a good era to own a mk1 in, I had met most of the people replying in that thread.


----------

